# Devils Lake Fishing Report 5/4



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Windy, cooler weather slowed both the fishing and the fisherman down some this 
past week. Water temps that had been climbing have been staying in the 45-52 
degree range. Anglers going out are reporting some fish though. The better 
areas for walleyes have been the Mauvee bridge on Hwy 19, the north end of Six 
Mile, the north end of Creel Bay, and the shallower areas in Pelican Lake. In 
these areas, shore fisherman are fishing Lindy Rigs with minnows or leeches or 
pitching jigs and cranks. Boaters are pitching jigs into the rip rap or 
sand/gravel shorelines or pitching cranks such as #5 shad raps, #7 countdowns, 
& eskos. Best times have been later in the day and evening hours when the 
water is warmer. Pike fisherman are still reporting good success in most areas 
of the lake. Shore fisherman are working the bridges of the Mauvee from 
Pelican Lake to Lake Irvin, the Belgarde bridge on Sweetwater, and the rip rap 
along Hwy?s 19 and Hwy 281. Daredevils, jigs with twisters and/or leeches and 
minnows, herring, and smelt all work at times. Best bet is to move around 
until you find more active fish. Fisherman that find good areas say the fish 
seem to come in schools. You?ll have some hot action for a bit and then 
nothing. After a bit it heats up again. Boaters and shore fisherman are 
reporting some occasional white bass being caught, but they don?t appear to be 
in any concentrations yet. This should change as water temps warm up. Shad 
raps and countdowns in blue or firetiger, and jigs with twisters and minnows 
are typically your best bets for bass. This time of year the larger female 
walleyes are pretty susceptible, please help insure our lakes future and 
release these large females to help insure the future sustainability of our 
lake. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

